# Dudas con amplificacion



## psi (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola,hice unas cajas con tweeter piezoelectricos jbsystems 660,lleva 12" y 1 piezo de estos cada caja,le puse una resistencia ceramina(la probe en paralelo y en serie ningun cambio) y un condensador,mi duda es que cuando le pongo un amplificador de 100x2 a 8ohms suena perfecto,pero cuando le pongo la etapa europower ep1500 260x2 a 8ohms se escucha casi nada los piezos y al poquito ya no suenan....¿que problema tengo?¿no aguantan tanta potencia?haber si me sacais de mis dudas,muchisimas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2012)

Describe el circuito de lo que conectaste (Valor de capacitor y resistencia) y además las características de tus tweeter´s


----------



## psi (Jul 2, 2012)

Los tweeter son jbsystems jb-660,Tweeter Piezo eléctrico. Impedancia: 20 Ohm. Potencia: 150 W+ R-20 ohm,Frecuencia de Respuesta: 6 khz - 20 khz,la resistencia (conectada en paralelo)es 10 ohms 10v,el condensador es 4,7 de 450v,la etapa en la que no suena el tweeter nada es Euripower EP1500 260x2 a 8 ohms,400x2 a 4 ohms,y como digo con otra etapa de 100x2 a 8 8ohms si que suenen mas o menos bien,¿habria que poner una resistencia mas grande?¿otro valor de condensador?,tambien tengo unos beyma cp-16 que tras romperlos 2 veces con la etapa de 100x2 y con un condensador de 2,2 de 200v,los repare pero ya no los conecto mas por miedo a volver a romper,¿como filtrar estos cp-16 para una etapa de 260x2 a 8 ohms?gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2012)

A ver si ésto te sirve :

Como ajustar la respuesta de un *tweeter* piezo-electrico


Saludos !


----------



## psi (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola,esa pagina la tengo super leida,y no salgo de mis dudas,ya que como he dicho con ese filtro que le hice,con una etapa de 100x2 a 8 ohms suena mas o menos aceptable,y con una etapa de 260x2 a 8 ohms casi no suena y despues ya no suena,¿?.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 3, 2012)

Un poco de continua en la salida del ampli....


----------



## psi (Jul 3, 2012)

El ampli de 260x2 a 8 ohms lo he probado con otras cajas de 2 vias woofer y driver,y el ampli va de maravilla,pero con mis cajas de 2 vias woofer y los piezos que comento al minuto ni suenan con ese filtro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2012)

psi dijo:


> Hola,esa pagina la tengo super leida,y no salgo de mis dudas,ya que como he dicho con ese filtro que le hice,con una etapa de 100x2 a 8 ohms suena mas o menos aceptable,y con una etapa de 260x2 a 8 ohms casi no suena y despues ya no suena,¿?.


Tan difícil es entender que esos tweeters que estás usando no tienen la capacidad de manejo de potencia que vos necesitás y que por eso los estás volando??????

*Vas a tener que colocar VARIOS (quizás 3 o 4) en serie* y aplicarles el filtrado del artículo para que suenen mas o menos bien.


----------



## psi (Jul 3, 2012)

Lei su articulo y lo entendi muy bien,mi duda es si con uno solo con esa etapa seria posible hacerlo,si es no que es lo que me imaginaba,podria poner un tweeter beyma cp-16 en cada caja,seria un woofer 12" 8 ohms conectado en paralelo con 1 cp-16 8ohms,como filtrar este tweeter bala,con una potencia de 260x2 a 8ohms.
-si le pongo una resistencia de 10 ohms 10w en paralelo y un condensador de 2,2 450v,me lo cargare,o le pongo la resistencia en serie,para que no le llegue tanta potencia,gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2012)

Para saber que decirte necesito el datasheet de esos tweeters que mencionás. Sin eso, es jugar a las adivinanzas, por que hay mas cosas que el manejo de potencia.


----------



## psi (Jul 3, 2012)

Gracias,esto es lo que dice el tweeter CP-16 de beyma
Principales Características
Bobina de 1” (25.8 mm) de hilo plano de aluminio
Potencia admisible importante: 15 w AES
Directividad pronunciada: 40º cónica
Sensibilidad elevada: 105 dB
Concebido para aplicaciones en exteriores

Especificaciones Técnicas
Impedancia nominal 8 ohms.
Impedancia mínima 8.5 ohms.@ 9 kHz
Resistencia eléctrica 7.3 ohms.
Potencia admisible 15 w AES
Potencia programa 30 w
Sensibilidad 105 dB 1w @ 1m.
Rango de frecuencias 3 - 20 kHz
Frecuencia de corte recomendada 6 kHz or higher
Dispersión H x V 40° conical
Diámetro de bobina 25.8 mm. 1 in.
Peso conjunto magnético 0.66 kg. 1.45 lb.
Densidad de flujo 1.45 T
Factor BL 4 N/A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

Claro . . .  son para 15 W , o *30 Watts de programa musical* y vos le metés 100 Watts y no conforme con eso 260 Watts hno:


----------



## psi (Jul 3, 2012)

No me los carge con 100 watios,ni con 260 watios,exploto el condensador que tenia solo aguantaba 100v y el ampli era de 50 watios por canal,al explotar el condensador se quemo la membrana.
Solo estoy pidiendo consejo para poder ponerlos,si con resistencias para que no le llege tanta potencia o algo asi,estos tweter cp16 los montan en coches con etapas bestiales,habra alguna manera de hacer para no quemarlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

¿ No                                      leiste ?



ezavalla dijo:


> Tan difícil es entender que esos tweeters que estás usando no tienen la capacidad de manejo de potencia que vos necesitás y que por eso los estás volando??????
> 
> *Vas a tener que colocar VARIOS (quizás 3 o 4) en serie* y aplicarles el filtrado del artículo para que suenen mas o menos bien.


----------



## psi (Jul 3, 2012)

No tienen nada que ver los piezoelectricos con estos beyma cp-16 son tweeter de compresion son tipo bala,y son muy chillones,por eso digo que para protegerlos se le pueda poner de alguna forma en serie o paralelo una resistencia a los cp16,(los e visto con etapas de 1000 e incluso mas).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2012)

Ahhhhh , como venias hablando de los piezo . . .  

Con 4 en serie paralelo conservás la impedancia y tendrías 120 watts de programa. 

Podés probar con esa resistencia y el capacitor en serie. A veces les ponen lámparas (supongo de 24 V 50 Watts) en serie como protección.

Las etapas de 1000 de automovil son mentira 

Saludos !


----------



## psi (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola,Dosmetros no se si alguna vez has probado y/o oido este tipo de tweeter cp16,con uno solo te quedas suena muchisimo....con 4 te quedas sordo para siempre,jajaja,es imposible en bandejas de coche poner 2 para los que montan detras te revienta los oidos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Lo que te digo es en base a tus propios datos , si el tweeter soporta 30 Watts de programa . . . 

Y tu amplificador "dice que es de 100 Watts" , sacá tu propia cuenta.

Si querés seguir probando con uno solo pues ponele la resistencia de 10 Ohms , el capacitor de 4,7 uF NO POLARIZADO y una lámpara de 24 V 50 Watts (las utilizan los camiones) *todo en serie* y listo.


----------



## psi (Jul 4, 2012)

Desde la patilla del tweeter 1º resistencia,2º capacitor,3º lamparitas de 24v 50 wat,de hay al woofer,¿es correcto?,siempre mirando desde la patilla del tweeter hacia el woofer.
Respecto a los piezos estos los jb-660(no se rompen por mucha potencia que le meta,simplemente no suenan),tras varias convinaciones creo que di con una bastante buena para que no corten con una etapa de 260x2 a 8 ohms,haber si tengo un ratillo y lo confirmo,muchas gracias


----------



## psi (Jul 9, 2012)

Tras algunas pruebas con los tweeter piezoelectricos jb 660,y comprobado durante unas 5 horas seguidas,no cortan con una resistencia en serie de 33 ohms 20w,aunque mejor pondre una de 33 ohms 30w o 40w,porque todavia suenan demasiado,y con condensador de 3,3 sonaba mejor que uno de 4,7(casi no habia tweeter),tambien comprobe con una resistencia en paralelo(eso lo descarto por completo,se calentaba muchisimo y me cortaba),espero que con mis dudas ya de paso le saque a alguien de la misma,gracias. Ahora me toca encontrar el punto a los CP-16.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2012)

Nos venis cambiando de tema-tweeters a lo pavo :enfadado: , ahora de nuevo con los piezoeléctricos ? 

Que aumentés la potencia de las resistencias solo hace que tarden más en quemarse , *pero no modifican el sonido para nada* , eso te lo aseguro ! Lo que si cambia es el capacitor de 3,3 a 4,7

¡¿ Y si seguis los consejos del Maestro Ezavalla ?! 
Y además le agregás la resistencia de 8,2 Ohms y demases ?



Ver el archivo adjunto 21715


----------



## psi (Jul 9, 2012)

Nadie a dicho que con la resistencia modifique el sonido,solo he dicho que con esa resistencia en serie no corta el tweeterpiezo con una etapa de 260x2 a 8 ohms,y he dicho que me gusta mas el sonido con el condensador de 3,3. Y que con una resistencia en paralelo de 10 ohms 10w y me cortaba el sonido,por eso no creo que ponga una resistencia nunca en paralelo.Y el cambio de tweeterpiezo a los otros,el tema lo puse yo porque es la duda que tenia con el amplificador de 260x2,espero no molestar a nadie por abrir un tema con 2 tweeter.Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2012)

psi dijo:


> Tras algunas pruebas con los tweeter piezoelectricos jb 660,y comprobado durante unas 5 horas seguidas,no cortan con una resistencia en serie de 33 ohms 20w*,aunque mejor pondre una de 33 ohms 30w o 40w,porque todavia suenan demasiado* . . .


 
 Se entiende otra cosa !

En realidad no hay ningun problema al hablar de 40 tweeters , el único problema es que pasás de uno a otro ida y vuelta , eso produce confusión ! 

Suerte con tus tweeters


----------

